# STRAINING BAGS



## NorthernWinos (Nov 30, 2008)

I noticed many of you use paint straining bags for the pulp in your wines....

So, I go to the Home Improvement Store and picked up a package....They seem the same fabric as the ones from the brewing stores....

With this Exception....
The ones I got had rubber elastic around the top of the bag. I used one yesterday to put some frozen blueberry pulp into a primary bucket. I cut off the elastic....





Do you cut the elastic off of your straining bags??? 
[that is if they came with it]

The rubber elastic and labels didn't seem like something I wanted in our wine...






*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 30, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea NW to cut that off and just tie itself.I have the fermenting bags but will check out the HD bags next time I need to replcae them.
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## dfwwino (Nov 30, 2008)

Is that the rubber flavor I detect in my wine?


----------



## smurfe (Dec 1, 2008)

I normally use pantie hose for a pulp bag but do use the bags you speak of for hop sack in beer when I use whole hops. I don't cut the top off as I actually don't totally submerge the sack in the boil. I tie a string to it so I can remove it to add more hops at the prescribed time. I personally would just cut it off and tie the bag shut with a knot.


----------



## uavwmn (Feb 10, 2009)

Smurfe, do the pantyhose work pretty well for straining bags? Buying them online is kind of expensive to use once.


----------



## dcrnbrd (Feb 10, 2009)

I get the pantyhoseI use at walmart for 0.95 a pair. That way I can pull the pulp out and toss into the trash.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 10, 2009)

Don't the panty hose have dye in them????....That would worry me a tad.


----------



## uavwmn (Feb 10, 2009)

They have dye in them?? I never thought of that!!! eww


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 10, 2009)

I always cringe when I see people mention using panty hose for a straining bag...if they were white ones wouldn't seem as bad..but those colored ones....Just doesn't seem right....





But, maybe they use natural dyes...From fruit or organic materials.





Then CrackedCork said he wouldn't use paint straining bags because they come from China....Never noticed where the bags from the Home Brewing stores come from...


----------



## smokegrub (Feb 10, 2009)

I have used paint straining bags on several wines. I have never removed the elastic and, so far, no problems. I love those bags!


----------



## gaudet (Feb 10, 2009)

Smokegrub said:


> I have used paint straining bags on several wines. I have never removed the elastic and, so far, no problems. I love those bags!




I've done a few batches with the straining bags from Sherwin Williams. No problems there. They make 1 gallon and 5 gallon varieties.


----------



## Tom (Feb 10, 2009)

I have used them all the time for my fruit wines. I have not detected and odd (rubber) taste.


----------



## mjdtexan (Mar 3, 2009)

Aha, paint straining bag!!!!!!!!!! Dem dere be cheap round these parts. Thank You all for the tip


----------



## Waldo (Mar 3, 2009)

Im with youon this one NW..I always cut off the rubber band from the paint strainers. Just don't want to take any chances


----------



## hannabarn (Mar 4, 2009)

I think you could use panty hose if you wash it first. Come to think of it then you wouldn't even have to use new ones!!!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 5, 2009)

If you can, get white panty hose....don't think I'd want dyed ones floating in wine, but think many folks do use them....


----------



## moto-girl (Mar 5, 2009)

I have never tied the paint bag. I put the whole thing over the primary and let the grape skins and oak float around. Its easy to stir and quick clean up.


----------

